# No more trips to Walmart on lunch....



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

Because everytime I go I get more bettas. I went today and they had 3 stunning guys that I had to have;-). I tried hard to tell myself no because I need all my money this week to pay bills but in the end after about 30 min of trying to tell myself no the voice saying I needed them won and I bought them.:roll: One will go in a 2.5 gallon I have at home, one will go in a 2.5 gallon I bought today and the other will be going home with a friend of mine we work together and she has a tank at home that he will be going into. She loved him when she saw him. This gives me a total of 4 males and 6 females.:shock: Does anyone know of a support group for Betta addicts were you can get help to stop buying them. LOL 
Here they are:
This one will be going to my friends house:








This one will be in the tank at home his name will be Pumpkin:








and this one will be going in the tank I bought today he has black around the edges of all his scales and is very stunning the picture does not do him justice.


----------



## Lady Ivy (Aug 1, 2009)

They are so gorgeous  and sorry i dnt knw any support groups lol  that is how this is once u strart u can't stop.


----------



## Rain Drop (Jul 4, 2009)

Pretty fish!
I love the one named pumpkin! 8D
ew, all the poo in their cups is making feel sick though


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

im gonna steal the orange one! ive been searching every store within 25 miles of me 2-3 times a week, just for an orange one!

gorgeous!


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

I had been wanting an orange one ever since I saw one on here but had never seen any around here so I was really surprised to see them at Walmart. LOL Your not far from Asheville maybe if you want to and I find another I could get him for you and meet you half way.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

ChristinaRoss said:


> im gonna steal the orange one! ive been searching every store within 25 miles of me 2-3 times a week, just for an orange one!
> 
> gorgeous!


LOL I saw SIX bright orange ones at walmart a few days ago... :shock:

I LOVE the first one! Beautiful boy!


----------



## SweetnSpicy (Sep 3, 2009)

I live about an hr from Asheville! I never really knew of any other NC betta addicts, until now. I saw some orange betta when we went to hickory, but only one or two. I love them all! The last one looks like Banana a little bit, because of the black on his scales


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

wow, pumpkin looks really healthy! All of them are gorgoeous, but I can't get over how good he looks for a fish store betta!!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

They're both sooo pretty!! I love Pumpkin!


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

I love the first one, he reminds me of my boy Castiel!


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

*drool* I love pumpkin lol he's adorable.


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

!! Did you steal Sherbet?! No... he's still there.  Gorgeous boy, though. Even though I already have Sherbet, I would absolutely snap up another orange one if I got the chance. They're really pretty. And, orange is my favorite color


----------



## InsideTheBurg (Aug 18, 2009)

Ah Walmart got you too? LOL they are GORGEOUS! 
No, i don't know od a BAA (Betta Addicts Anonymous) But if you hear of one, I think i should go with you.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Me too!! lol


----------



## sunkissedinCA (May 7, 2009)

gorgeous, all of them! i love the blue boys colors, oh man. the last one looks like my little jack, he's got black on his scales too.


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

OOohh that first two are amazing! i love the green on the first. And pumpkin is PERFECT. WOW. i love my orange guy, but yours is amazing. 

Christina! youll find one!


----------



## Grant83 (Oct 3, 2009)

Wow, those are pretty. Jessiefish is drooling over your orange fishy, if she ever finds one I know its coming home somehow


----------



## Jessiefish (Oct 2, 2009)

I love Pumpkin! I have been searching for an orange (my favorite color) one myself.


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

Thanks guys. They are all doing great so far. They had a white one that I am trying to figure out were I can put so that if he is still there when I go again I can bring him home with me. LOL I am thinking maybe in my 20 gallon planted tank were he would be with Neon Tetras, Raspora Harliquins, and Peacock Gudgeons.


----------

